
Show HN: System 7 – Mac OS 7 emulator for mobile devices - boramalper
https://boramalper.github.io/system-7/index.html
======
boramalper
Hey HN!

I've modified Jason Scott's awesome emulator on Internet Archive to work on
mobile browsers, and although it still has a few bugs, it's pretty usable and
I thought you might find it also cool to run System 7 on an iPhone. =)

